

Apache Bench - you may be using the timelimit option incorrectly - necro
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Apache-Bench-you-may-be-using-it-incorrectly.html

======
Rantenki
And you may want to look at using Siege instead ;)

~~~
necro
I do use siege, but it seems that the keepalive support in siege is broken. At
least their man says - DONT USE IT. So many people use ab, for whatever
reasons, and if they do, they should be aware of this quirk.

------
aidenn0
If you are using apache bench at all, you're doing it wrong. httperf or siege
both are better alternatives

~~~
Confusion
What is wrong with Apache bench and when does it matter?

~~~
necro
Perhaps the most obvious difference is that with siege you can specify a list
of URLs that you want accessed ( some could cause reads and others writes) and
in so more realistically load your website as a whole. Testing a single url
with ab gives you different kind of information that is more artificial
compared to the overall function of a site, but sometimes it may be the data
that you are looking for. You can achieve this also with siege. Older versions
of siege seem to keepalive connections not working...from the man "# TRIPLE
CAUTION: don't use keep-alives until further notice" and if you find that you
need to test with keep-alives you are back to ab. NOTE: the trunk of siege
seems to have keep-alives functioning. These are at least a couple of
differences.

